# Gsa = ?



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

KEep forgetting but does green spot algae mean i have too little PO4 or too much? i am using EI method, thanks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

To little


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

ok thanks, because my 20g i dose like 8 drops every other day and someone told me that was way too much so i lowered it to 4 drops and after 2 weeks the glass was covered in GSA :/ i'll have to start dosing at 8 again, even if it is too much at 8 drops i never had algae then


----------



## Kamla (Oct 14, 2005)

what drops are you talking about... ???


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

fleet enima for children if that makes a difference


----------



## Kamla (Oct 14, 2005)

i think you should be o.k. try upping ur co2....


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes it's either CO2 or PO4. As long as your CO2 is in order, low po4 is generally the reason for GSA.


----------

